# My fk1000p came today



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

I had to give it a go so I used AG SRP first the my new fk1000p well 
I will just let the picture talk


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good. Only ever used FK1000p on wheels but my mum's corsa needs done and may get a coat or two.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?

cheers


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tazz said:


> can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?
> 
> cheers


To be honest with yourself, i don't really know Tazz, never tried the fk1000 range, alot of people use it on here, they do get good results from the product, the pic up above is simply amazing there...

Sorry i can't help further here, wish i could


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

They have a product that works.

They used fk1000 in machines to protect them from moisture.

Not sure who thought about using it on painted surfaces.

What i can say is it works and i have spoke to people who have used it and the pink stuff and the insulator stuff as well who really rate their products

Oh and its German says it all really 

Hope thats more info for you tazz :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Tazz said:


> can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?
> 
> cheers


Partly because if a product gets a good enough initial review on here, plenty of people will follow (I guess you could call it sheep syndrome?!) same for Collinite 476s, then briefly Nanolex etc etc etc.

It is a good product, but yes there are also plenty of better ones out there depending on your budget (I personally still prefer 476s to FK1000P too tbh)

Their Top Kote tire dressing is also very good, but I'm not a huge fan of the rest of their products.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I use fk1000 on my alloys and for the money its a great product.
The beading is different class


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> Looking good. Only ever used FK1000p on wheels but my mum's corsa needs done and may get a coat or two.


Good call. See below.



Tazz said:


> can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?
> 
> cheers


Because it's cheap, the tin is huge, it's easy to apply (if a bugger to buff off if you're liberal), hard wearing, fairly heat resistant and versatile (can use it on exhaust pipes, wheels etc), and sheets great. Also glasses up nicely after a few days. SWMBO's dad bought a pot after borrowing some of mine and is totally sold on it, puts it on his bikes, car's, everything. They all look great too!

Some cars wearing it - the Corsa in particular I think it adds to the SRP prep:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214883

Nissan:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240359

Finish Kare #425 QD is also awesome, as is their pink wax apparently, and their wash and wax type shampoo is very well regarded in the State's I think. I think they're a company that's perhaps better known in the states. Plenty of good stuff though.

To add a bit of balance, I've found the beading of Fk1000 whilst excellent initially does fade a bit sooner than I thought it would, and isn't quite like a traditional waxes. BUT, the Grey Corsa above, done in April, still had some beading when I say it recently on a rainy night. You could definitely tell it's protected vs. other cars when it rains.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tazz said:


> can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?
> 
> cheers


There is always something better than something out there. I like FK products as some are very decent and very affordable. I use 1000p on a few cars i regularly do which gives excellent durability + wet look - I use it on bodywork, wheels and exhaust tips and it works brilliantly. Looking forward to trying their 2685 wax and maybe 425 aswell to see what the fuss is all about...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Johnr32 said:


> *maybe 425 aswell to see what the fuss is all about...*


My favourite detailing product I've used this year (since I only started this year!).

Granted, I've not tried all QDs, and am going for some Z8 zaino for Xmas as that's supposed to slick and protect. But 425 is slick, slick, slick!! :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> They have a product that works.
> 
> Oh and its German says it all really
> 
> Hope thats more info for you tazz :thumb:


Not that it makes any difference but FK are an American company based in California. It was founded by Floyd Meguair when he left his families car care business to set up his own company. The original lines from his own company were car care products.

FK1000p or as they call it BMW 1000 Hi temp paste wax isn't actually a wax as It's completely synthetic thus making it a sealant. It's also part of FKs marine protection range not car range. However due to its high melting point (around 260-280 degrees c) it works very well at stopping brake dust sticking as It's usually around 250 degrees c. It's also gives a really crisp reflective finish on painted surfaces with excellent durability and it costs buttons. It has to be ones on the best value LSPs available.


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

For what you pay to how easy it is to apply and buff off and the finish you get I'm well happy with it and would recommend it to anyone


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

BenSchultzGSi said:


> For what you pay to how easy it is to apply and buff off and the finish you get I'm well happy with it and would recommend it to anyone


Nice one bud, and the pic looks good! Keep an eye on it over the next day or so (if you can keep it clean); it's supposed to cure to an even better finish over a 48hr period. :thumb:

Ps. Got any pics of the entire car?


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

I have but it was just the rear arch I done but here some from this summer


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as said for cost you cant go wrong in winter when all you really want is a durable wax which will repel what winter has to throw at it, couple of coats to last 6 months + and a product which aids drying considerably why not?

nice gsi cupra splitter looks good


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Not that it makes any difference but FK are an American company based in California. It was founded by Floyd Meguair when he left his families car care business to set up his own company. The original lines from his own company were car care products. .


Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant is developed from a West German process called Synthesis.

My bad its good all the same


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

BenSchultzGSi said:


> I have but it was just the rear arch I done but here some from this summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FK1000P good enough for boats good enough for the car.
Really does seam to add something to silver which is difficult to get a depth too.
Lasts ages and a no brainer for wheels but great on the bodywork also.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont like you guys, you cost me money...

this is something else i now want to try! :-(

lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Tazz said:


> i dont like you guys, you cost me money...
> 
> this is something else i now want to try! :-(
> 
> lol


thats the thing 2 coats will see you through winter meaning the tin (its huge) will last you a life time


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Tazz said:


> i dont like you guys, you cost me money...
> 
> this is something else i now want to try! :-(
> 
> lol


Do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Tazz said:


> i dont like you guys, you cost me money...
> 
> this is something else i now want to try! :-(
> 
> lol


Thankfully its not expensive. £20 should see it delivered and the tin will last years.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha. Well, if you've got loads of other stuff, I wouldn't call it an essential. But if you're building a collection - it's a smart buy! :thumb:

Given the size, cost, hard wearingness and versatility, I find it great when doing someone elses car. Plus, I must say, it's going on my wheels now they're off the car.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

how easy is it to apply and spread? im not keen on paste waxes, i prefer liquid, but from seeing the pics and reviews in this thread, its making me think otherwise


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if its not what you think its great on wheels.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Tazz said:


> how easy is it to apply and spread? im not keen on paste waxes, i prefer liquid, but from seeing the pics and reviews in this thread, its making me think otherwise


FK1000P is very easy on and off, and technically it's not a wax :thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

and you can use it on glass as well, probably not a good idea on windscreen, 

been testing durability, and 2 months and 2 shampoos. Its still beading, gives a nice shine and works well on wheels. Was lasting quite well with uniform beading still. Just felt like topping it with some petes 53 tbh. left the roof with just fk1000p on.

can't see whats not to like, its so versatile. and being a sealant you can always top it with a wax if you didnt like the finish. Only pain i can see is the curing time (15-20 mins roughly) and the lesson you'll learn if you slap it on with a trowel

i got the 215 aio polish and that done a lovely job on my mother in laws ignis. beading lasted less than a week then dropped quite a lot, but carried on protecting for a good month or more after.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

this is going to seem like a stupid question, but with liquids, you just squirt a bit onto the application pad, but how do you get a hard as nails wax (or sealant) out of a tin onto the pad and get it to spread evenly? :-/


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Good isnt it

Now come back when the tub is empty


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Tazz said:


> this is going to seem like a stupid question, but with liquids, you just squirt a bit onto the application pad, but how do you get a hard as nails wax (or sealant) out of a tin onto the pad and get it to spread evenly? :-/


Swipe foam pad across the product then apply to surface you want protected. A new tub may take a few swipes to get going properly.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Perhaps there are better products out there but for a consumer like me with an old car, high milage, it does well for a huge tin at around £18. I wouldn't want to spend a fortune on a sealant for a 13 year old car, so as a target market I appreciate it. My car is light silver and nothing I have tried looks better. Albeit I haven't tried a lot of expensive ones this suits me for the age and milage of my car.


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

How come there is suck a big thing over fk1000p shourly if somthing works and works well what's price got to do with it


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

talking of sealants, isnt jetseal 109 considered one of the best as well? so how does these 2 compare?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Good value and always use it on the bonnet, FK2685 aslo very nice looking, wetter look rather than the glassy look of FK1000p








l
Kev


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Tazz said:


> can somebody tell me please why fk1000p is such a popular wax? by looking at their range, they dont really do anything else amazing, their company history states that they arent car care specific either, but theyve hit gold with this? how so? surely there is better than this on the market? are they not a one product wonder?
> 
> cheers


Bit of a sweeping statement! Finishkare produce some absolutely stunning products. As a set of products I personally think they have one of the strongest range. They are let down on marketing and hype but more than make up for it in quality of products.

Pink Wax #2685 is probably my absolute all time favourite detailing product and the only wax I've ever actually got through a tub of. Buttery smooth to apply, looks fantastic, durable and great value. If I had to pick one wax this would be it.

FK1000P one of the best longest lasting sealants on the market. It's durable, long lasting and looks great. The size of the tin like pink wax means it will last absolutely ages. It's high melting point makes it ideal as a car wax/sealant.

You put their Hand Glaze #300 under them and you have a massively durable and great looking finish.

Ultra Slick Polywipe #425. Possibly the slickest QD there is, It has a patented anti static formula. It works exactly how you'd want a QD to work.

Poly wash and Wax concentrate #1016 is an absolutely beautiful shampoo. Really slick in the bucket and genuinely adds to a finish both in looks and protection.

Super Concentrated Shampoo#118. Try it through a lance and see just how amazing a cleaner this is whilst at the same time being PH neutral.

Top Kote Tyre dressing #108AS has to be in the top 3 tyre dressing products. In my eyes it leaves just the right level of gloss to tyre and it actually outlasts many of the other water based dressings. On trims and plastics it leaves a really natural finish.

As you can tell I'm a big FK fanboy 

Tim


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

im all for reading both sides of the argument, it seems 1000p is only really known, the others not so mentioned as much, which could give a false opinion of being a 1 product wonder (which i admit i first considered) hence my original question of why 1000p is so popular, especially considering there more renouned brand out there that have a more popular range

ive been led to believe (from DW) that its best to use products within the same range, ie, using all megs ultimate, or autoglym, etc with only some products out there that can truely break up the range, ie megs step 1,2,3 stage but using ag srp in place of 2


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

General feeling is use what you wish but would make sense for same manufacturer products to play well together.... However some will use a shampoo mix as a clay lube... however i can tell you first hand that Autoglym Clay will fall apart before one panel is done if you used there bodywork shampoo conditioner.

As for Jetseal 109 and FK1000P i have both and have used 2 coats of 109 and 2 coats of fk1000p as winter protection.

However i have never used the jetseal for anything else but have used the fk1000p regular infact more than half way through one tin...:lol:

I have a fair few waxes, but fk and Bilt Hambers Finis are my most reached for waxes... i know the fk is a sythetic wax as its artificial not natural wax and gets refered to wax or sythetic wax as its a paste like a wax whereas all other sealants are liquid....:lol:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

if i had to stick to one manufacturer, finishkare would be it. i agree with cleanyourcar; wax, sealant, qd and shampoo are all really good and really compliment one another. it's a big tin but with so many uses and when all ya mates see the results, you'll get through it eventually, after a couple of years )


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ive never considered sealing my alloys...

i now want to!

added 1000p to the 'to buy list' for next yr! (currently at £150)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tazz said:


> ive never considered sealing my alloys...
> 
> i now want to!
> 
> added 1000p to the 'to buy list' for next yr! (currently at £150)


Sealing the wheels makes cleaning them a simple affair...:thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i use bilberry at 50/50, will this strip the sealant off?


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tazz said:


> i use bilberry at 50/50, will this strip the sealant off?


The wheels will be sealed so you can easily get away with a much weaker dilution to clean the wheels - 50:50 isnt requred imo.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

I use 215 and 1000p durable and clinical finish. pink wax to try next price wise amazing!


----------

